# QuickAttach Garden Tractor Lift



## pblanton (Mar 17, 2015)

I have been working on my garden tractor by lifting it up with my Branson 3520H and a set of forks. There is a little bracket that I made that keeps the tractor from shifting left or right on the forks (not pictured), and I have a chain attached at the rear that keeps it from sliding off (forward). The Branson has no trouble at all lifting the garden tractor. My wife says it looks dangerous but the garden tractor is very well attached to the forks.








This is fine and makes it easier to change the blades on the mower deck, or to work on the tractor at eye level, but the forks are still in the way of moving the mower deck up and down and they are in the way of removing the mower deck.

Harbor Freight makes things like this...







https://www.harborfreight.com/750-lbs-heavy-duty-atvmower-high-lift-jack-63298.html 

which are fine but still require you to slide around on the ground when you want to work on your garden tractor.

I was thinking about making a garden tractor lift that was welded onto a quick-attach plate - or even better, mounted to a receiver tube and slid onto one of these ...








It'd need to connect to the rear of the tractor between the rear wheels, then have two arms that went up and over the mower deck, and then connected to the front of the tractor where the snowplow blade mounts. That way I could lift the tractor and work on it while being able to manipulate the mower deck. I could also easily remove and replace the mower deck by lifting the tractor up off of it.

I think this'd be a great attachment. Any ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

My concern would be working under a suspended load. It would be a handy rig if you could build in some sort of safety devise that wouldn't allow the load to drop by accident such as a busted hose or a 3 pt hitch failure.


----------



## pblanton (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I suppose one could weld large hooks onto the steel beams in the ceiling of your shop, and hook some safety chains to those in order to prevent an accidental drop. That would give you some sense of safety.

However, I'd prefer everyone to assume that I am implementing super-duper, physics-defying, extra-terrestrial grade safety and that the rig could NEVER fall on you. I am looking for some creative ideas for the lift and don't want to get bogged down in a safety discussion. EVERYONE cares about safety but let's face it. Safety isn't job one. It's actually somewhere about job four; so let's just assume that ALL of the safety measures have been accounted for. Otherwise EVERY question on a forum like this descends into a safety discussion.

If ALL we ever cared about was safety, we'd never get out of bed.

So... with that out of the way, let's hear about your creative ideas for a Quick-Attach garden tractor/ATV lift.


----------

